#ubuntu-es-locos 2010-11-02
<alexneb> holas
<PabloRubianes> hola
<alexneb> holasxd
<PabloRubianes> de donde sos?
<alexneb> yo?
<alexneb> de cuba
<PabloRubianes> que bien
<PabloRubianes> yo de Uruguay
<PabloRubianes> en Cuba hay LoCo?
<alexneb> eso esta bien
<alexneb> PabloRubianes, no pillo
<PabloRubianes> si hay un grupo de usuarios Ubuntu
<alexneb> yo ya no vivo en cuba.. vivo en madrid ;)
<m4v> LoCo, Local Community
<PabloRubianes> ahhhhh
<alexneb> si.. claro
<alexneb> m4v, holas
<m4v> hola
<alexneb> XD
#ubuntu-es-locos 2010-11-03
<alexneb_> buenas
#ubuntu-es-locos 2010-11-05
<alexneb> buenas gente :)
#ubuntu-es-locos 2010-11-06
<alexneb_> buenas
<PabloRubianes> effie_jayx: Nelson José Delgado se puso en contacto con vos?
#ubuntu-es-locos 2010-11-07
<PabloRubianes> ya todos estamos aca
<Emerling> effie_jayx, esta vivo?
<SergioMeneses> si aquí estamos
<EuzkoArima> PabloRubianes: si
<PabloRubianes> bueno el punto de m4v es bueno, hay que usar uno solo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, m4v effie_jayx Emerling EuzkoArima es importante que pensemos mas en comunidad
<SergioMeneses> creo q eso es lo que nos esta faltando
<SergioMeneses> :S
<PabloRubianes> m4v: esta bien eso
<SergioMeneses> si m4v tiene razón
<SergioMeneses> nadie se lo discute
<SergioMeneses> pero hay que empezar ya a tomar decisiones y promover iniciativas a nivel hispano
<SergioMeneses> sin excluir a nadie... se pasan las invitaciones y listo
<EuzkoArima> +1
<PabloRubianes> lo que pasa que a nivel hispano es al pedo que cada loco por ejemplo tenga su docuentacion por decir algo
<PabloRubianes> cuando se podria tener solo un wiki en espa;ol
<PabloRubianes> y no hacer las cosas 4 veces
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, muy cierto
<m4v> no incluir a españa no es importante, ya que está bastante inactivo, lo que pasa es que yo pensaba que este era el centro para organizarse y que estaban creando otro lugar
<SergioMeneses> sabes q eso lo he visto mucho en diferentes wikis de varios LoCo's
<SergioMeneses> m4v, pero sabes exactamente que sucede con España?
<Emerling> podria teners ela wiki, pero hay que definir el tema en si a tratar como documentarla y logicamente que setratara en cada reunion , lainvitacion puede  ser a todo los LoCo contact's para que delegen representantes
<SergioMeneses> porq tan apáticos si se puede decir así?
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses: creo que la traducion del codigo de conducta lo vi 7 veces diferentes
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, exacto!!!
<m4v> se que el contact de españa es alguien con el nick GatoLoko, está casi siempre online pero rara vez habla
<PabloRubianes> espa;a el problema que tiene es que los locos que funcionan son el catalan y el asturiano y el gallego
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, saludos
<SergioMeneses> bienvenido
<PabloRubianes> el es de uruguay
<PabloRubianes> compa;ero de consejo
<m4v> SergioMeneses: y #ubuntu-es no tiene mucho que ver con el loco de españa, así que no se, para mí como que perdieron energía y dejaron de estar activos
<EuzkoArima> hola EduadoR
<EduardoR> hola a todos!
<SergioMeneses> bueno tomemos ese proyecto
<Emerling> saludos EduardoR
<SergioMeneses> como bandera de nosotros
<SergioMeneses> no podríamos?
<Emerling> PRIMERO HAY QUE CONTACTAR CON ELLOS Y VERIFICAR SU ESTADO
<Emerling> O SINO CREAR NOISOTROS EL NUESTRO Y LISTO
<PabloRubianes> si
<SergioMeneses> Emerling, lo hemos intentado
<SergioMeneses> pero nunca responden
<Emerling> perdon el mayuscula no me fije
<SergioMeneses> :S
<PabloRubianes> pero ponele
<PabloRubianes> una cuestion
<PabloRubianes> mas alla de los canales de cada loco... el canal de soporte podria ser uno
<Emerling> si,peorescomotodo si empiezas algo que ya venia muriendo, cuando van actividad saldran dueños y demas protectores
<PabloRubianes> asi hay mas chance que algo se solucione
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, #ubuntu-es es el canal de soporte general actualmente
<PabloRubianes> y anda?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si
<m4v> PabloRubianes: yo con erUSUL administramos el canal #ubuntu-es
<PabloRubianes> digo tiene actividad?
<m4v> y no formamos parte de ningún loco
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, #ubuntu-es sip
<SergioMeneses> eso si me consta
<SergioMeneses> m4v, eso es a lo q vamos
<PabloRubianes> bueno hay que promoverlo
<Emerling> ok, ok, entonces en esta reunion cuales son los temas a tratar
<SergioMeneses> dejar esa informalidad por decirlo así y vincular esos proyectos y iniciativas como se debe
<PabloRubianes> Emerling: hay que elegir una forma de trabajar
<Emerling> ok, para cual fin bajos a trabajar, difusion, charlas, infoprmacion, decisiones,
<Emerling> ?
<SergioMeneses> bueno a mi me gustaría dejar algo claro
<SergioMeneses> a diferencia de lo q m4v piensa... las ideas buenas que hemos tenido entre los LoCos latinos han salido de reuniones entre 3 o 2 personas no mas
<SergioMeneses> así que lo que generemos en este espacio puede ser pie para cambios relevantes
<SergioMeneses> siempre y cuando nos comprometamos con la causa
<SergioMeneses> eso es importante
<SergioMeneses> mira como se maneja todo en el team mas activo de HispanoAmerica q es el Classroom-es
<SergioMeneses> y eso q sigo insistiendo q nos falta difusión :S
<SergioMeneses> y vincular mas gentw
<SergioMeneses> gente
<PabloRubianes> a mi me parece que la idea m4v es lo fundamental... hay que tener camino solo y seguirlo
 * SergioMeneses no esta des-meritando a m4v 
<PabloRubianes> hay qe buscar formas de no hacer las cosas mas de una vez
<PabloRubianes> pero classroom tiene una ventaja...
<m4v> yo quería ver para empezar un canal y un maillist común para todos, y usar ese para *todas* las reuniones que se hagan entre LoCo, la ventaja es que queda documentado y todos saben a donde ir para estar al tanto de lo que ocurre
<PabloRubianes> nosotros lo unico que hacemos es seguir la estructura ya armada
<SergioMeneses> bueno PabloRubianes m4v EduardoR effie_jayx Emerling EuzkoArima empecemos por tomar como oficiales este canal irc y la lista es es-locos no les parece?
<SergioMeneses> las cuales poseen poco o nulo movimiento
<m4v> si es #ubuntu-latinlocos o #ubuntu-es-locos no es importante en realidad, solamente es que yo pensé que ya habíamos empezado a usar este canal
<SergioMeneses> m4v, si a mi me da igual también :D
<Emerling> votacion?
<PabloRubianes> votemos
<m4v> y si usamos este canal me ahorran el problema de hacer el trámite de traer a ubuntulog a -latin :P
<SergioMeneses> m4v, jajaja oks
<SergioMeneses> no hay lio
<PabloRubianes> bien -es-locos
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, formula la pregunta
<PabloRubianes> y ademas ya tiene lista de correos
<SergioMeneses> :D
<EuzkoArima> ok -es-locos
<SergioMeneses> eso
 * SergioMeneses dice q PabloRubianes ya q él envió el email a la lista :D
<PabloRubianes> bueno ahora... los LoCos tiene que promover ubuntu-es como canal de soporte
<SergioMeneses> eso
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> +1
 * m4v aclara que aparte de #ubuntu-es, existe #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charla informal
<PabloRubianes> bien
<Emerling> quienes modarena eneste canal?
<Emerling> moderan
<m4v> yo y erUSUL, y otros 2 ops
<Emerling> ok
<Emerling> +1
<EuzkoArima> +1
<PabloRubianes> +1
<SergioMeneses> +1
<EduardoR> +1
<PabloRubianes> bueno asi que tenemos canales y lista
<Emerling> tienen el linkde la lista?
<SergioMeneses> bueno y algo si q me tiene pensando... al fin q decidimos sobre dos-es?
<PabloRubianes> liesta de mails
<Emerling> aja?
<m4v> Emerling: el de -es-locos? ahora te digo
<Emerling> ok m4v gracias
<PabloRubianes> doc-es es importante
<m4v> Emerling: es un grupo lp, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-es-locos anotate como miembro y subscribite
<PabloRubianes> no se en realidad doc-es, sino tener un lugar de documentacion unico ya que lo que hay en la vuelta no es muy bueno
<PabloRubianes> no?
<m4v> doc-es está en abandono, solamente spams bots lo editan regularmente
<m4v> es un problema para #ubuntu-es porque lo usamos para linkear documentacion "oficial" en español
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, m4v pero la documentación que hay no es tan mala
<SergioMeneses> solo hay q reestructurarla
<SergioMeneses> claro
<m4v> SergioMeneses: si, por eso lo seguimos usando
<m4v> SergioMeneses: pero ya hay mucho que está desactualizado
<SergioMeneses> m4v, sabes quien administra eso?
<m4v> para el grub2 tenemos que usar el wiki inglés
<SergioMeneses> o es un server por allá en un sotano botado?
<m4v> SergioMeneses: no :(
<SergioMeneses> lol
<PabloRubianes> deben ser los de ubuntu-es.org
<SergioMeneses> mmm
<SergioMeneses> volvemos a lo mismo jejeje
<SergioMeneses> bueno como podemos tener acceso al matrial?
<SergioMeneses> material?
<Emerling> si, ese es el asunto,
<m4v> se puede copiar y pegar y se eso lo que te refieres :P
<SergioMeneses> m4v, pero la mayoría de sitios indexan a doc-es no :S
<PabloRubianes> lo que pasa que ubuntu-es no es españa sino hispano... el codigo de españa es -es-es
<SergioMeneses> bueno montaríamos server nuevo?
<SergioMeneses> #ubuntu-doc-es
<SergioMeneses> ?
<SergioMeneses> :s lo pase como canal lol
<Emerling> ;)
<m4v> el problema de doc-es es falta de contribuidores y probablemente los admins lo fueron abandonando
<m4v> creo que era Ke|p el admin?
<PabloRubianes> yo creo que hay que tratar de hablar con los admins o hacer uno nuevo
<SergioMeneses> m4v, si eso debió ser
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, primero hablar con ellos
<SergioMeneses> luego dependiendo de la respuesta actuamos
<PabloRubianes> si
<EuzkoArima> de acuerdo, primero hablar
<PabloRubianes> porque es un peligro empezar a trabajar ahi y despues que salten ellos
<PabloRubianes> no>
<PabloRubianes> ?
<m4v> PabloRubianes: lo más dificil es mantener la documentación igual, crear uno nuevo no va a servir de mucho si no hay contribuidores
<SergioMeneses> eso
<SergioMeneses> m4v, +1
<PabloRubianes> m4v: los contribuidores saldrian de los locos
<PabloRubianes> si todos los locos lo usan hay gente que escriba ahi
<m4v> PabloRubianes: probablemente se pueda hablar, ver cual es el problema y ver como ayudar
<SergioMeneses> m4v, eso sería lo ideal
<SergioMeneses> :D
<PabloRubianes> la idea de todo esto es que este basado sobre los locos
<SergioMeneses> claro el sitio ya maneja cierta fama
<m4v> si faltan admins, etc
<SergioMeneses> m4v, q nos pasen el proyecto
<Emerling> por eso digo si se puede hacer el latino, pos no perdamos tiempo
<PabloRubianes> y hablar con www.ubuntu-es.org
<SergioMeneses> Emerling, no no tanto... para q reinventar la rueda
<SergioMeneses> primero miremos que nos responden
<PabloRubianes> si se puede partir de algo mejor
<Emerling> el rollonoes el reinventar sinola complejidad,
<SergioMeneses> Emerling, no creas.... doc-es esta bien hecho
<SergioMeneses> solo algo desactualizado :S
<Emerling> si no somos amdinistradores, si han renidoprobelmmas , vamos 1 a soluciona rsus problemas y nosotros y los proyectosdespues?
<m4v> mantener un server de esos no sería fácil igual, los servers de doc-es creo que son de una universidad
<PabloRubianes> con el apoyo de los locos oficializar todo esto ante los consejos internacionales no es problema
<SergioMeneses> Emerling, jejejeje
<PabloRubianes> podemos conseguir servidores gratis de canonical
<SergioMeneses> m4v, si eso escuche... q estan en una universidad
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, exacto
<SergioMeneses> hay volvemos al tema inicial m4v
<EuzkoArima> Si les hablamos y no responden, pregunto, no hay una "instancia superior" para pedirle que pasen las cosas ?
<SergioMeneses> entre mejor organizados estemos mas apoyo oficial
<PabloRubianes> un seg... una cosa que no dijimos
<m4v> PabloRubianes: oks
<Emerling> .
<Emerling> ya paso elsegundo
<Emerling> :P
<PabloRubianes> uno de los puntos principales de la invitacion a latin locos
<PabloRubianes> era tener peso politico en la comunidad internacional
<PabloRubianes> somos una cantidad grande de usuarios todos juntos... no por separado
<PabloRubianes> si es muy complicado manejar esos servidores podemos pedir que la comunidad mundial nos apoye y ayude
<PabloRubianes> por separado no
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, m4v EduardoR effie_jayx EuzkoArima Emerling en todo el LoCo Council saben cuantos cupos posee america latina?
<SergioMeneses> ...solo 1
<SergioMeneses> :(
<PabloRubianes> solo son 5 cupos
<PabloRubianes> con uno esta bien :P
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no no me parece :S
<SergioMeneses> al menos 2 :s
<m4v> no es un cupo por continente?
<PabloRubianes> m4v: no es por merito personal nomas
<Emerling> desconozco, ese tipo de informacion N.P.I
<SergioMeneses> ajap
<PabloRubianes> pero este Leogg en el loco council y Duda de Brazil en la member board de America
<SergioMeneses> bueno algo q si he visto q nos ha ayudado es el classroom-es eso nos ha dado mayor figuración y nos posiciona :D
<PabloRubianes> nadie mas en ningun lado
<SergioMeneses> sep :S
<PabloRubianes> contactos para conseguir cosas tenemos pero tenemos que tener un planteo serio
<PabloRubianes> les parece?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, +1
<EuzkoArima> +1
<EduardoR> Donde se plasma un planteo serio?
<PabloRubianes> ante el Community Council
<SergioMeneses> eso :D
<PabloRubianes> es el que esta sobre todos... son 5 Ubuntu members y Mark
<EduardoR> Me perdí de algo... Donde está el planteo?
<SergioMeneses> me suena mucho la idea :D
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR: lo estamos haciendo ahora
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, las ideas q hemos venido exponiendo :D
<EduardoR> Un resumen? definir un canal de IRC para soporte en español, que mas?
<PabloRubianes> Lista de mail para contactos
<PabloRubianes> un wiki (punto que tabamos viendo)
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, pero podemos usar la wiki de -es-locos?
<SergioMeneses> no
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses: pero un wiki entero no una pagina
<SergioMeneses> me parece importante el contactar a los de doc-es
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si pero tomando como base esa
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses: como era el sitio de stack que te rechasaron y despues permitieron el de Ingles?
<PabloRubianes> rechazaron*
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jeje cual?
<PabloRubianes> como askubuntu
<SergioMeneses> aaaa
<SergioMeneses> sip
<SergioMeneses> ya lo paso
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, http://bit.ly/cukfSp
<SergioMeneses> es un desarrollo Colombiano al 100%
<SergioMeneses> y salió antes q ask :S
<SergioMeneses> pero no no lo aprobaron :S
 * Emerling opina enotnces en definitiva segun votacion ya nos avocamos a es-locos y definiremos quienes contactaran los admin para plantearle la situacion
<SergioMeneses> ...luego salió a los dias Ask :s
<SergioMeneses> Emerling, eso
<SergioMeneses> y sumale la lista de correos... y la wiki :D
<SergioMeneses> pero una wiki completa :
<SergioMeneses> :d
<Emerling> ok
<Emerling> quienes se ofrecen a hacer el contatco
<Emerling> ?
<m4v> en lo personal, el community council me preocupa poco, yo veo que a nivel del usuario Ubuntu, falta documentación y soporte de calidad
<SergioMeneses> m4v, lo mas importante es el doc-es
<m4v> que el CC apruebe o no Shapado es irrelevante, Shapado se puede usar igual
<m4v> SergioMeneses: si
<SergioMeneses> m4v, si para eso es...
<SergioMeneses> usarlo oficialmente para soporte en español :D
<SergioMeneses> aunq soporta un monton de idiomas jajaj algo q ask no :P
<m4v> SergioMeneses: bueno, lo podemos usar, no creo que necesitemos que el CC lo apruebe, o si?
<SergioMeneses> m4v, no no hay necesidad
<SergioMeneses> m4v, necesitamos es formalizar ciertos procesos pero no precisamente shapado xD
<SergioMeneses> como lo de la documentacion y eso
<PabloRubianes> en realidad necesitamos una web
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, wikis no?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, sostener una web es diferente :S
<EduardoR> van a decir que soy un flamer, y todo eso, pero para mi la información que vale es la que da Google a primer respuesta
<PabloRubianes> para que la pagina www.ubuntu.com/community nos redirija como comunidad en español
<PabloRubianes> y que da Google>
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, jajajaja
<EduardoR> depende de que preguntes
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, no no compares....
<EduardoR> la informacion es la que vale, no donde está
<m4v> EduardoR: no, porque la información en google puede no ser la correcta
<SergioMeneses> exacto
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR: pero si todos usamos lo mismo el señor Google nos va a tener primeros
<EuzkoArima> Eso
<EduardoR> exacto, pero eso es el problema a resolver
<PabloRubianes> m4v: pero la gente que necesita esa info pone google
<SergioMeneses> ademas EduardoR acuerdate como google indexa las paginas eso es lo de menos :D
<SergioMeneses> jaja
<m4v> EduardoR: se necesita alguien con experiencia para filtrar las buenas soluciones de las malas en una búsqueda en google
<SergioMeneses> en un par de semanas estamos de primeros
<SergioMeneses> xD
 * Emerling cree que debemos primerodefinir en que se basara el trabajo, para que  canonical nos aprueba sies posible
<EduardoR> son tecnicas SEO, no si la info es la correcta
<Emerling> osea hay que plantaer un proyecto y luego basarse ene so
<PabloRubianes> si
<Emerling> y ellos diran si nos diran que apoyo podemos recibir
<Emerling> de ellos
<PabloRubianes> el que hable con doc-es, tambien tiene que hablar con los de ubuntu-es.org
<PabloRubianes> son los mismos
<PabloRubianes> si podemos usar eso tenemos wiki y sitio
<SergioMeneses> bueno definamos las responsabilidades ya
<PabloRubianes> todo en uno
<m4v> creo que el ke|p el nick de ubuntu-es.org
<PabloRubianes> doc-es es doc.ubuntu-es.org
<SergioMeneses> m4v, si la tengo en twitter
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<m4v> ah, no sabía que era un "ella"
<PabloRubianes> quien le manda un mail?
<Emerling> otra cosa quedebemos tomar en cuenta, recuerden que somos representantes de Loco team,s y que si votamos aqui en grado afecta tambien la opinion dequienes representamos, hay votacionesy decisiones quedeben consultarse a los respectivas comunidades
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, yo la contacto si es ella
<SergioMeneses> Emerling, se supone q se tiene voz y boto...
<m4v> SergioMeneses: preguntale si sabe a quien contactar :P
<SergioMeneses> por eso se especifico la responsabilidad
<SergioMeneses> m4v, eso :D
<Emerling> logicamente, peor noes un voz devalor individual
<Emerling> pues si dicen algo  afecta a toda la comuniodad
<PabloRubianes> Emerling: por eso se pidio que se elija un representante con esa resposabilidad
<Emerling> si eltener voz y voto
<SergioMeneses> Emerling, estamos hablando de un nivel mas alto q cualquier LoCo individual... así q todas las decisiones son trascendentales
<Emerling> pero a conciencia deltrabajo en la comunidad
<m4v> lo mejor es plantear y discutir los temas a priori en el maillist, y despues votar aquí en el canal, creo que evitaría sorpresas
<PabloRubianes> Emerling: por supuesto
<Emerling> exacto
<PabloRubianes> si
<Emerling> pues entocnes las decisiones que tomemos tendremos votos nosotros, pero debemos canbalizar la comunicaion segun los intereses de los Locos
<PabloRubianes> igual averiguar el estado de Doc y Ubuntu-es no creo que tenga mucho problema no?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, +1
<SergioMeneses> es q ninguna decisión afecta a ningun loco
<SergioMeneses> por eso no entiendo S:
<PabloRubianes> si afecta
<SergioMeneses> se supone q cada loco tiene su concilio
<PabloRubianes> pero esto que se planteo es cambiar la forma de trabajo de varios locos
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, lo q hemos discutido no
<PabloRubianes> usar un canal y un wiki si cambia
<Emerling> exacto
<Emerling> a eso emrefiero
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, la wiki ya existia y el canal ==
<Emerling> me refiero
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses: pero nadie las usa
<PabloRubianes> usan lo de ellos
<SergioMeneses> eso es !=
<SergioMeneses> diferente
<PabloRubianes> tienen que dejar lo que hacer y usar lo nuevo... la diferencia es su forma de trabajo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, pero estamos hablando de cuestiones q nadie hace... como eso afecta a alguien?
<Emerling> ok, entonces quienes haran el contacto, y que se les va a plantear?
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses:  puede que si, no queremos interferir en sobre los locos, que ellos nos apoyen
<PabloRubianes> yo no tengo problema en mandarle un mail
<SergioMeneses> sigamos
<Emerling> ok
<PabloRubianes> y contarle las ideas que tenemos y en que estado estan
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, oks... si te ofreces no me opongo :D
<Emerling> PabloRubianes, +1
<PabloRubianes> a kelp?
<EuzkoArima> PabloRubianes: ok, adelante
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, a es-locos en general
<PabloRubianes> igual si todos discutimos las cosas en la lista es mejor
<SergioMeneses> y yo contacto a kelp :D
<PabloRubianes> asi no hay sorpresas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, +1
<Emerling> SergioMeneses, +1
<PabloRubianes> bueno a quien contacto yo>
<PabloRubianes> ???
<m4v> creo que mejor esperemos a la respuesta de ke|p
<PabloRubianes> bueno ya le escribo un mail a ver...
<m4v> no tenemos a nadie más a quien contactar
<PabloRubianes> ella es la de ubuntu-es.org y doc
<PabloRubianes> hay que ver de contactar a los locos que hoy no estan
<m4v> yo voy a armar un calendario para registrar las reuniones aquí, tipo como se hace en classroom-es para las clases
<Emerling> solo latinos?
<PabloRubianes> y pensar algo para la gente que no es de ningun loco
<PabloRubianes> no?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, manda el correo a es-locos :D
<PabloRubianes> en un primer momento invitamos a brazil pero no se en que quedo eso
<SergioMeneses> menciona todo lo dicho aqui
<Emerling> mexico, nicaragua, cuba, brasil, ragentina etc
<SergioMeneses> el canal, la lista, shapado, docs-es
<SergioMeneses> todo
<PabloRubianes> no dijeron de esperar para mandar ese mail hasta que kelp responda?
<SergioMeneses> Emerling, en la lista de es-locos estan todos
<PabloRubianes> estaba mandandole un mail a ella?
<Emerling> ok
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses: no se si estan todos
<PabloRubianes> uruguay hasta hace 3 meses no...
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, contactala entonces
<Emerling> bueno peor que sena multiplicadores d einformacionhacer una cadena
<Emerling> entre locos
<Emerling> "pasala"
<m4v> PabloRubianes: bueno, anunciemos entre los locos sobre el maillist para que todos se apunten
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, esa es la idea de esa lista... ya q solo los members acceden a ella o me equivoco?
<m4v> cualquiera se puede registrar a la lista de -es-locos
<m4v> es un grupo launchpad con membresía abierta
<SergioMeneses> la membresia es abierta jeje esa si no me la sabia
<m4v> si no fuese así no sería muy útil
<SergioMeneses> si veo
<SergioMeneses> Emerling, EuzkoArima https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-es-locos
<Emerling> quienes ruben romero?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, m4v Emerling EuzkoArima http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/doc.ubuntu-es:Portal_de_la_comunidad
<SergioMeneses> Emerling, https://launchpad.net/~huayra
<PabloRubianes> pero ese grupo pertenece a ubuntu-es que es kelp la due;a
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, exacto
<PabloRubianes> ahora les pongo lo que le puse a ver si lo edito o esta bien
<EuzkoArima> SergioMeneses: gracias por los links, inscribiendome en ubuntu-es-locos
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, dale
<Emerling> aja algun otro tema a discutir hoy'
<Emerling> ?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, Emerling EuzkoArima m4v y este team q? https://launchpad.net/~spainteam
<PabloRubianes> viene flod
<PabloRubianes> Te escribo porque en el grupo Ubuntu-es-locos estamos empezando un proyecto para trabajar los locos de habla hispana trabajan juntos, por esto tenemos la idea de que todos los LoCos usen un solo wiki para no tener que hacer las cosas mas de una vez, por esto nos interesa el estado de Doc-es y de la pagina www.ubuntu-es.org, que que pueden ser un buen punto de partida para todo esto.
<PabloRubianes> La idea es que todos los locos trabajen sobre esto y lograr carácter de oficial para Documentación en español.
<Emerling> pastebin
<m4v> SergioMeneses: ese es el LoCo de España
<SergioMeneses> m4v, el loco españa no es este https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-spain
<PabloRubianes> es corto el mail
<PabloRubianes> les parece bien?
<EuzkoArima> PabloRubianes: pero conciso, me parece bien
<Emerling> posible reuinion?
<Emerling> proximaç
<m4v> SergioMeneses: bueno, yo no había mencionado que había mucha fragmentación? :P el loco de España debería ser el que tiene a GatoLoko como contact
<PabloRubianes> que venga ella?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, m4v effie_jayx Emerling EuzkoArima encontre la doc https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-doc-spa
<SergioMeneses> jaja
<SergioMeneses> adivinen el Owner
<PabloRubianes> igual tendriamos que tener algun tipo de reunion cada cierto tiempo
<PabloRubianes> regular
<SergioMeneses> y todavía sigo pendiente por aprovación xD
<Emerling> jajaja mi amigo efrain
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, eso
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, Emerling m4v EuzkoArima hay q hablar bien es con effie_jayx jejeje
<Emerling> hay que desdpertarlo
<Emerling> peor erl amigo tambien tiene pocos mese de ser padre
<Emerling> y bueno ha estado full
<m4v> PabloRubianes: se planteó eso antes, era una vez por mes, se hizo 2 veces pero la tercera como que se perdió el interés https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocosHispanos/Reunion
<PabloRubianes> una por mes es muy poco
<PabloRubianes> le mando el mail
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, dos al mes
<m4v> pero si se hace muy seguido tampoco es muy útil si no hay mucho que discutir
<SergioMeneses> porq se me cruzan tambien con las del concilio :S
<SergioMeneses> ajap
<SergioMeneses> m4v, +1
<m4v> y insisto con lo siguiente...
<m4v> el grueso de las discusiones deberían hacerce en el maillist, porque hay más tiempo y más pueden participar, aquí en el canal se debería redondear y hacer la votación
<EuzkoArima> +1
<m4v> porque despues van a estar lo que no pueden asistir por X causa y se pierden la reunión
<SergioMeneses> claro m4v :D
<PabloRubianes> si
<SergioMeneses> m4v, la idea es q las reuniones participen los contactos no mas
<PabloRubianes> mail enviado
<SergioMeneses> no todo el mundo
<SergioMeneses> ...paso la wiki de kelp https://wiki.ubuntu.com/kelp?action=show&redirect=Kelp
<PabloRubianes> dato... es a mi wiki.ubuntu.com anda mucho mas rapido que doc-es?
<Emerling> pero+1
<m4v> PabloRubianes: es probable
<PabloRubianes> wiki es moinmoin y doc es wikimedia aparte de los servidores
<m4v> PabloRubianes: yo estoy indeciso si se debería usar doc-es o el wiki de ubuntu.com
<Emerling> documentacion y log de las charlas
<m4v> Emerling: en irclogs.ubuntu.com está el log de este canal
<SergioMeneses> ajap
<Emerling> yes, peor el resumen
<Emerling> pero
<PabloRubianes> wiki.ubuntu.com es bueno pero no se si es mejor tener el wiki entero...
<PabloRubianes> se puede votar eso...
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, pero como lo montaríamos?
<PabloRubianes> lo que?
<SergioMeneses> no dices q es mejor tener un wiki entero?¿
<Emerling> is mas facil y rapido
<PabloRubianes> un wiki entero en espa;ol es doc-es
<PabloRubianes> una cosa
<Emerling> ?¿
<PabloRubianes> lo que se puede hacer para las votaciones es... usar el grupo latinlocos de launchpad para las votaciones de los contactos
<PabloRubianes> por votacion de launchpad
<PabloRubianes> asi si faltan pueden votar
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, eso :D
<m4v> el tema del wiki es algo bastante grande, se podría discutir que se hace en el maillist y decidir por algo la próxima reunión aquí
<SergioMeneses> pero PabloRubianes las reuniones presenciales deben hacerse... y es mejor votar allí
<SergioMeneses> se pueden aportar ideas q luego se discutan como dice m4v aquí
<Emerling> en ubuntu-ve estamos documentando laspoliticas de uso de todo el portal incluyendo la listade correos la wiki noticisetc
<SergioMeneses> Emerling, es q mucha de esa documentacion ya existe :S
<m4v> los que no puedan votar mandan su voto en el maillist?
<SergioMeneses> eso es a lo q vamos
<m4v> es como hacen en las reuniones del IRCC, se vota en el canal, y si hace falta, los miembros de faltaron mandan el voto al maillist
<PabloRubianes> vieron el wiki de kelp de wiki.ubuntu.com?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si
<Emerling> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VenezuelaTeam
<PabloRubianes> dice que ella es la administradora del loco de espa;a y latinoamerica ubuntu-es
<PabloRubianes> O.O
<PabloRubianes> y el grupo de administradores es de ......
<PabloRubianes> 1.... ella
<Emerling> en el menu alguna spoliticas
<m4v> puede ser que sea algo super viejo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, eso ella es la ficha :D
<m4v> menciona a meisok, que es el founder de este canal..
<m4v> pero que nunca lo ví
<PabloRubianes> mejor que la contactamos a ver que onda
<Emerling> ok
<Emerling> alguna otra decision?
<m4v> PabloRubianes: para mí es que, mucho antes que nosotros, kelp, meisok y etc trataron de hacer lo que estamos haciendo ahora y no lo lograron
<EuzkoArima> es muy probable
<PabloRubianes> m4v: entonces capaz que se suman o tiene experiencia para compartir
<Emerling> PabloRubianes,  y SergioMeneses a hacer los contactos y luego definimos los pasos a seguir segun ese resultado y planemos la siguiente reunion
<PabloRubianes> voluntario para el mail de la lista de mails?
<m4v> PabloRubianes: puede ser
<PabloRubianes> la siguiente reunion en 15 dias?
<SergioMeneses> bueno m4v  vinculemoslos a esta iniciativa igual
<Emerling> reunion 15 dias +1
<m4v> sería domingo 21
<EuzkoArima> ok, misma hora ?
<PabloRubianes> al final que que locos estuvimos hoy? uruguay venezuela colombia y cual mas?
<Emerling> yes
<m4v> 17UTC o 18UTC ;)
<PabloRubianes> 18
<PabloRubianes> :P
<Emerling> 13:30
<Emerling> venezuela
<EuzkoArima> 18
<EuzkoArima> 18 UTC
<Emerling> yes
<Emerling> 18 utc = 13:30
<EuzkoArima> Argentina
<PabloRubianes> EuzkoArima: vos si sos parte del loco>
<PabloRubianes> porque m4v es de alla pero no participa
<m4v> yo solo tengo presencia en IRC, y estoy en todos lados, no estoy con un LoCo en particular
<EuzkoArima> Participo del Loco, no ubuntu member
<EuzkoArima> no soy*
<Emerling> bueno amigos me tengo que retirar
<EuzkoArima> Adios Emerling
<PabloRubianes> bueno saludos Emerling
<Emerling> entocne sno hay un punto mas a tratar cro?
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses: te toco la minuta a la lista
<SergioMeneses> me cai :S
<SergioMeneses> Emerling, bye
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses: te toco la minuta a la lista
<Emerling> el quese cae pierde
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> log?
<Emerling> si
<PabloRubianes> resumen
<SergioMeneses> paseme el log al menos xD
<Emerling> rsumida
<PabloRubianes> y log
<m4v> SergioMeneses: ahí te busco
<PabloRubianes> esta en irclogs.ubuntu.com
<SergioMeneses> m4v, grax
<Emerling> y elimina las faltas ortigraficascomo lasmias
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> esa dir la conozco xD
<PabloRubianes> tenemos a ubuntulog
<m4v> SergioMeneses: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/11/07/%23ubuntu-es-locos.html
<SergioMeneses> m4v, gracias
<EuzkoArima> Bueno gente, fue un gusto, me voy retirando
<Emerling> bye
<SergioMeneses> EuzkoArima, oks
<SergioMeneses> bye
<EuzkoArima> bye
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ya mandaste el correo?
<PabloRubianes> si
<SergioMeneses> jajaja bien como q no estoy por alguna razón en esa lista
<SergioMeneses> :s
<SergioMeneses> a la española o la general?
<PabloRubianes> bueno me tengo que ir un rato
<m4v> SergioMeneses: cual lista?
<PabloRubianes> ahora vuelvo...
<PabloRubianes> espero
<SergioMeneses> m4v, no la mando a es-locos?
<m4v> a ver..
<SergioMeneses> el correo q dijo?
<m4v> no me llego nada, creo que se refería al mail para kelp?
<m4v> justo se fué :S
<SergioMeneses> jaja eos iba a decir :S
<SergioMeneses> eso
<m4v> bueno, me tengo que retirar a la vida real, cualquier cosa me hacen un ping y respondo cuando pueda
<SergioMeneses> mmm.... bueno mañana en la noche haré la minuta jejeje
#ubuntu-es-locos 2012-10-29
<Canaimero-15d1> HOLA
